# Motorcycle Ride



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its Been really nice the last few days---high 70's so after supper this evening {79} I said lets take the Valkyrie for Ice Cream... She thought we 'd go to McDonalds in Harvey only a couple miles away BBBUUUUTTTT I kept going down M-28 Headed for Munising about 40 miles away LOL They have a Dairy Queen there and we haven't been there yet this year--Guess what They were closed for the season--The joke was on ME LOL--But in the next town {Wetmore } We found a Ice Cream shop---Hand Dipped Cones . I had a double and Sharon had a single.. We made it home just before dark. GREAT RIDE-------Skip*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, those saddlebags will carry any extras.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a nice ride. What flavor did you get ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

rocky road I bet.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Mackinaw Island Fudge Of Course-----Didn't have rocky road :frown2:*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice scooter.

havent been on but twice this year


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol that funny but it’s all part of the adventure great to see you going for a run on your scooter


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... He probably belongs to the "Mild Ones" MC


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wild hogs mc


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*When I wasn't around someone stopped by and turned the yote lose and flowered my scooter :teeth:*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christmas is a comin' !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

lol that is funny we used to do stuff like that years ago


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice bike Skip, I have been putting over a 1000 miles per month on mine. Going on a trophy run this Sat that our Legion Riders is putting on and then Monday & Tuesday going to ride the Devils Highway here in Az. It has over 1100 turns in a liite over 90 miles, takes a good 3 hrs.but the whole trip will take 2 days.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!! That's a Great Ride-Have Fun my Friend--Ride Safe *


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow prairiewolf that sounds like a great road I ran the tail of the dragon in June it’s got 318 turns in 11 miles and also the cherrholla skyway good time but not roads for newbes to run


----------

